
Complete Yale courses now on iTunes U - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/07/17/complete-yale-courses-now-on-itunes-u/
======
brown9-2
Anyone interested in economics/finance should check out the Financial Markets
class on here. It was taught by Robert Shiller, who is a pretty highly-
regarded author on the subject (and also the "Shiller" in "Case-Shiller index"
of home prices):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Shiller>

[http://www.amazon.com/Irrational-Exuberance-Robert-J-
Shiller...](http://www.amazon.com/Irrational-Exuberance-Robert-J-
Shiller/dp/0767923634/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247854636&sr=8-3)

[http://www.amazon.com/Subprime-Solution-Todays-Financial-
Hap...](http://www.amazon.com/Subprime-Solution-Todays-Financial-
Happened/dp/0691139296/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247854636&sr=8-1)

------
thedjpetersen
A lot of universities are already doing this, most so probably MIT, youtube
has a index of all the universities that post different types of educational
content, <http://www.youtube.com/edu/>

------
MaddHatta
Has all the classes streamed:

<http://oyc.yale.edu/>

------
newacc
open university/courses will become a norm... if you're interested in the
subject then there should not be any reason why you cant study and clear exams
without any hassle ....

one such univ. is "University of the People", world’s first tuition-free,
online academic institution dedicated to the global advancement of higher
education.

visit: <http://www.uopeople.org>

